# Cocobolo Slab - What would you make with this?



## KenBry (Sep 13, 2011)

My Local exotic wood store has several pieces of Cocobolo slabs. My wife is in Love with this wood. I however lack the creative mind to do something with it. I want to get this for her for Christmas and build something nice. Please give me some ideas.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

If you have a way of getting it resawn, it would certainly yield a beautiful jewelry box. Otherwise, I'd be tempted to leave it as is, live edge and all, and turn it into a garden bench.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm going to go with…...something beautiful!!! What a wonderful piece. I mean, a benchseat is obvious. It looks like you've got enough thickness to resaw and bookmatch something nice like a jewelry cabinet. I have a few large slabs of nice wood and I feel guilty "parting them out". Like you, I'm trying to find something to honor both the wood and the recipient. Good luck!

edit: Charlie, you posted while I was typing. I wasn't minimizing your benchseat idea, lol


----------



## SnowFrog (Jun 6, 2011)

I would make a living room coffee table.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

Google Nakashima and look at his work with live edge tables and such, go nuts men, you got a great piece there.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

That is an awesome piece, take your time and think about it. Dont want to second guess it after you have made a few cuts. It will be a great project, good luck.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

A great chunk of Cocobolo. Woodworkers Source?
I think it would look great as a coffee table. Whatever you decide to make will look fantastic…


----------



## PeteMoss (Nov 24, 2008)

Do you happen to know the exact length of the piece?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I'm with the coffe table, garden bench, hallway table, leave it as is and build around it crowd.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Please forward so I can show you what to do with it…lol, it a beautiful wood one of the most striking grain flow and color woods on the planet. I think a live edge coffee table or bench would be off the charts…BC


----------



## KenBry (Sep 13, 2011)

Yes, that's at Woodworkers Source, It's to small for a coffee table. Width is 11 inches 36 inches long 5/4

Heck, I am thinking about buying it, resaw it into 1/4" thick pieces and match cut the edges so they can all fit together. (like a veneer) Leaving the live edge on the far left piece and far right piece. Then make a table out of it…. What do you think?


----------



## EandS (Aug 29, 2011)

IDEAL hall table. Take the time to fabricate legs and aprons and maybe a drawer. The top doesnt even need to cut, no sir.


----------



## SeaWitch (Nov 5, 2011)

Don't know the dimensions, but I would make a bed headboard out of it. If it can be resawn, I'd make a headboard and footboard.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

I like the book matched live edge table idea. Make sure you design the legs to have similar character that does not distract from the shape of the table top. I would like to see organic edges on the legs too, just not too hard edged geometric, as the top is organically shaped and the legs should follow suit.


----------



## SamuelP (Feb 26, 2011)

A live edge leg vise for your workbench.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

What do you like to build?


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I want to change my answer to Sam's


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

"What would I make with that"? I'd make poor old Stumpy Nubs something nice, that's what I'd make!

Two words: 
slab coffee table

A few more words:
I'm coo coo for cocobolo!










Yes, I just thought of that. I eat a lot of cereal… mind your own business!


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

NOTHING !!! That is a piece of trash, most people are allergic to it, Wood to Oily to Work with.

Send it to me so you will not have to worry about it anymore !!!

LOL


----------



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

Heck, just add a nice finish and hang it on the wall as is. It's a beautiful piece of wood.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Nice piece of wood. How much do they want for it? I came across some similar to that but not with a natural edge. I'm too afraid to cut in to it.


----------



## ftr (Dec 29, 2011)

Ken:

Do you still have this cocobolo slab? Would u be interested in selling it??

If so, send me an e-mail at "[email protected]"

Many thanks!

FTR


----------



## KenBry (Sep 13, 2011)

I never bought it from woodworkers source. I just couldn't com up with the $200 for it over the holiday.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I would make a bunch of new wedges and totes for my infill planes…


----------

